# go senators!



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

I wasn't really watching hockey anymore but as the only remaining CDN team I wish them well....bring the cup back to Canada....

thier up 2-0 against buffalo


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I almost died when Buffalo scored with 5 seconds left in the game. This is how the Rangers started their death spiral with Buffalo.


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

nothing against american teams Dr G! I like the rangers as well....I am a diehard Oiler fan and I would like a canadian team to win! how long has it been since we had the cup?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I managed to get my wife and mom tickets for Game 4 as a Mother's Day present... if the Sens win tonight, it could be a helluva game.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Canadian hockey is the heart of the entire sport, enjoy it...









Go Sens Go!!


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Dr.G. said:


> I almost died when Buffalo scored with 5 seconds left in the game. This is how the Rangers started their death spiral with Buffalo.


You're not the only one... I think I heard the whole city groan "OHHHHHHH" when that puck went in. But we got them back in the second period of overtime with the perfect shot. 

*GO SENS GO*


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Kosh said:


> *GO SENS GO*


Yup, the Senators are Canada's team now. (Sorry Leafs fans beejacon )

Bring Stanley back to Canada!

Maybe one day, before I die, it'll be Vancouver's turn (moan, winge).


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Our last cup was with the Canadiens and their 24th cup in 1993 who beat the Kings. Attempts in 1994 by the Canucks, 2004 by the Flames, and 2006 by the Oilers have come up short. As much as I would've liked to see the cup in Western Canada, I hope the Sens are successful this year. Hey, I don't see Leafs in that list.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Actually Buffalo, Detroit and Ottawa are all hockey towns. Would love to see the Ducks quack out so that the winner will be a city that knows snow.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I too would like to see a Canadian team win the Cup. If Ottawa can't pull it off, I would like to see Buffalo win, however. At least I could say the Rangers lost to the Cup winners. We shall see.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I can cheer for West Coast teams. Can't get myself to cheer for Senators though. Maybe if Chris Neil wasn't on the team.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

ehMax said:


> I can cheer for West Coast teams. Can't get myself to cheer for Senators though. Maybe if Chris Neil wasn't on the team.


I know what you mean--I'm the same way with the Leafs... except it would be pretty much the entire team... and if it wasn't in Toronto... and they had a different name. 

Yup.

THEN, I could cheer for the Leafs.

*Go Sens Go!*


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

The Sens had better get some scoring to match tonight's fine goaltending. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

My daughter is at her first hockey game. Hope it goes to overtime for her. She was very excited to go.
Her 1st year university graduation present.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

MannyP Design said:


> I know what you mean--I'm the same way with the Leafs... except it would be pretty much the entire team... and if it wasn't in Toronto... and they had a different name.
> 
> Yup.
> 
> ...


Toronto envy rears its ugly head once again. 

It's so comical to observe.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

What a win for the Sens!!!!!!!!


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

MannyP Design said:


> I know what you mean--I'm the same way with the Leafs... except it would be pretty much the entire team... and if it wasn't in Toronto... and they had a different name.
> 
> Yup.
> 
> ...


haha....:clap: ...Leafs are over-rated....guess they act like the seasons at the wrong times...they spring to life in the fall and they die and fall off in the spring before the playoffs...

can't say much for the oilers though...choke choke..


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

This thread makes me sick.... I CANNOT STAND OTTAWA!!!!


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> I CANNOT STAND OTTAWA!!!!


And I can't stand the Bruins. I guess some of us have better luck choosing the teams we hate. I'm normally indifferent to the Senators, but it's (past) time to bring the Cup home, so call me a fan.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

It's too bad that some Leaf fans can't overcome a petty rivalry and enjoy the game Ottawa's playing. Granted I'm a Sens fan, but more than that, I'm a fan of good hockey. And the product these guys have been putting on the ice for almost every game since the start of the playoffs has been top-notch.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I'm not a hockey fan at all, that is until the Stanley Cup final series, but only if it has a Canadian team. If the Sens are there, they'll be my team. If no Canadian team is there, I'll be gone camping.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

ehMax said:


> Toronto envy rears its ugly head once again.
> 
> It's so comical to observe.


Come on, lighten up! 'Twas a joke.

Smile, give your face a joyride. :heybaby:


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> This thread makes me sick.... I CANNOT STAND OTTAWA!!!!


You got me until I saw your location... LOL... Only a Kanata man would hate Ottawa that much... 

The game was great, but I agree with Dr. G, Ottawa needs to score a bit more...

Still we're winning 3-0 and the next game is in Ottawa (not Kanata)


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm still bruised from '94, when I was temporarily working in T.O. as the Canucks met the Leafs on their way to the final with the Rangers. Man, the Toronto fans and media were so totally dismissive of the Canucks, it was great to see Vancouver steamroll all over them.

This is why the Leafs are my least favourite Canadian team.

My bandwagon priority goes like this:

Canucks, then if they're eliminated:
Any other Canadian team, with Toronto being at the bottom of the list, then:
Any skilled, non-trapping, US team, those with the longer hockey tradition higher on the list, then:
Bottom = any team coached by Mike Keenan. During the time he was in Vancouver it was brutal.

A Canucks final series with one of the other Canadian teams would be my ideal — with the Canucks winning, of course. I like the idea of an all-Canadian final simply because Gary Bettman would hate it.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

*'07 Canucks Playoff Team Photo*

GA, I agree completely with your priority list.

But just to show Leafs fans that I have a sense of humor about the team I cheer for...
*here's the Canucks 2007 Playoff Team Photo*...

... _scroll down_


...


...


...


...


...


...











:lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

GA, I still recall 1994 with great fondness and pride for the Rangers.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

That's funny GA. Most fans here are cheering for the Sens too.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Dr.G. said:


> GA, I still recall 1994 with great fondness and pride for the Rangers.


My lip still quivers and a silent tear rolls down my cheek when I think of the '94 final. :-( :-( :-(


----------



## jackyk (Jun 22, 2005)

Sens win!!

What a game... my cable was out (damn cogeco), hence my internet cable was out...so we had to watch the game through CBC.CA - Canada's News, Money, Sports, Health, Technology & Science, Consumer Life, Arts, and Kids Information Source through someone's wireless connection.

any real sens fans here or just people hopping on the bandwagon?  it really stinks being in st. catharines.... no one seems to really care about hockey since the leafs were out and now buffalo


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Yep, the

SENATORS GO TO THE STANLEY CUP!!!

after a 4-1 win in the conference finals.


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

I will be watching the finals...

leaf fans :baby: They can't seem to get a winning coach or attitude....

GO SENS all the way....may this be the decade of Canadian teams that win the cup...no more Montreal though...they have too many already!


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

The streets were loud with honking, even the cops were blaring their horns in support.
Ottawa deserves it. Good hockey town here. People care.
Cheers
Go Sens go


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm just on the bandwagon, because my team is out, but I'm pulling for them to win 4 more games. Bring the cup back to a Canadian team.

Go Sens!!!


----------



## jackyk (Jun 22, 2005)

it isn't really hopping on the bandwagon if you're just cheering for a canadian team. that's just being Canadian!


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

What a game! And what a series!!! 

Go Sens...next stop is Lord Stanley!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Great game today. The whole series the Sens just could not be shaken. PK was something that I have never seen before. Pure domination in all aspects of the game this entire playoff season and they have been a treat to watch. And what about that second goal from Alfy to Spezza? Magic. Go Sens Go!


----------



## jackyk (Jun 22, 2005)

that was definately a beauty
how about the OT winner? 1 on 3, all tangled up and still manages to find an opening


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Senators play the Ducks at Anaheim on Monday for their first game of the Stanley Cup Final.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I still can't get used to the Stanley Cup games being played in June. That is baseball season. Of course, the World Series will be played in Nov. should it go to a game 7.


----------



## Fox (Oct 4, 2002)

My list in order of priority: Leafs, Oilers (even without Smyth), Canucks, all other Canadian teams. But Ottawa really deserves it this time and I'm rooting for them all the way. Bring the Cup back to Canada where it belongs!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Bring the Cup back to Canada where it belongs!" Amen, brother.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Fox said:


> My list in order of priority: Leafs, Oilers (even without Smyth), Canucks, all other Canadian teams.


I'm an old Oilers fan, being from Saskatchewan/Manitoba originally. They're a good team. They're another team with a hearty rivalry with a team in the same province!


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

Rise of the Alfie male

The Ottawa Citizen has a good feature article on Alfie. Get to know Ottawa's hero.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

If Ottawa wins the Cup, I think Obi-Wan Kenobi said it best:

"I felt a great disturbance in the Force, as if millions of voices suddenly cried out in terror and were suddenly silenced. I fear something terrible has happened. "

Pauvre Toronto.

Go Sens!


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

Ottawa had the Cup before Toronto. Besides, the whole thing sort of started here. I think TOers would appreciate the sense of history...after crying out in terror.


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

There are 19 Canadians on the Ducks team and only 12 on the Senators.

While it would be nice to see a Canadian city win The Cup, the Eastern Conference has won it the last two years and I wouldn't mind seeing a Western Conference team win it this year (given that I live in the west and see these teams much more often).

Either a Canadian city team will win the cup or a team made up almost entirely of Canadians will win it...I love the NHL.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Sens came to play .....1 nothing in under 2 minutes :clap


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Yah, but they're going to lose 5 to 4. Kreskin has spoken.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

The Sens are on their way. Go Sens!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Go Sens go!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

If we have to, we shall sacrifice Ottawaman to the gods of the Stanley Cup. Sorry, O-man, but it is for the good of the Sens. May your last words be "My only regret is that I have but one life to give for my hockey team." Paix, mon ami.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

I hope everyone is watching it in HD.

I love the Elgato EyeTV Hybrid.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

THAT was a very enjoyable game despite the Sens losing.
Gonna be a great series. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

The pile of dry sticks is ready. If the Sens lose the next game, I say we sacrifice O-man to the gods of the Stanley Cup and ask for forgiveness. Then, we will all have the chance to see the Cup returned to Canada .......... all of us, that is, except Ottawaman. Still, as Lincoln would have said had he been here at O-man's sacrifice -- 

"But, in a larger sense, we can not dedicate—we can not consecrate—we can not hallow—this ground. That brave Ottawaman who struggled here, has consecrated it, far above our poor power to add or detract. The world will little note, nor long remember what we say here, but it can never forget what we did to him here. It is for us the living, rather, to be dedicated here to the unfinished work which the Senators fought here have thus far so nobly advanced. It is rather for us to be here dedicated to the great task remaining before us — that from this one honored dead Sens fan we take increased devotion to that cause for which he gave the last full measure of devotion — that we here highly resolve that this one man shall not have died in vain — that this nation, under God, shall have a new chance to see victory— and that the Stanley Cup of the people, by the people, for the people, shall not be missing from Canada ever again."


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Few are willing to brave the disapproval of their fellows, the censure of their colleagues, the wrath of their society. Moral courage is a rarer commodity than bravery in battle or great intelligence. Yet it is the one essential, vital quality for those who seek to change the world that yields most painfully to change...

Our future may lie beyond our vision, but it is not completely beyond our control. It is the shaping impulse of the Sens that neither fate nor nature nor the irresistible tides of history, but the work of our own hands, matched to reason and principle, that will determine our destiny. There is pride in that, even arrogance, but there is also experience and truth. In any event, it is the only way we can live.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Good point, O-man. Remember, "Death before Dishonor". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

guytoronto said:


> I hope everyone is watching it in HD.


Yes, I was watching in HD on CBC on my 51" Toshiba. 



guytoronto said:


> THAT was a very enjoyable game despite the Sens losing.
> Gonna be a great series.


Yes that was a great game. Ottawa started off good, but lost their lead. Ottawa had a hard time in the last period, the Ducks controlled the ice.


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

Did anyone see/hear the national anthems tonight?

They brought out someone who didn't know the tune to our national anthem (and who could barely sing) and then brought out a better singer and an honour guard for the US anthem.

Maybe this is just Calgary, but when the Flames play the honour guard stays out for both anthems and we don't switch singers in between (no matter how bad they are).


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Zoziw, I am glad that I am not the only one who noticed this faux pas.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

The Sens are being outshot two to one. If they lose, we should all meet at the bonfire. Someone bring Ottawaman and I'll bring the matches. The gods of Hockey shall be apeased. Bon chance, O-man.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

I'm going to miss O-man but the needs of the many outweigh the needs of the few, or the one.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Yes, Beej. As Alfredsson has said many times, "Live long Sens fans and prosper". We shall see. If it goes into overtime, I think we should bring O-man in early. We shall see.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

No score end of the 2nd period and Emery is saving Ottawa's ass.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

It's not over yet.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

O-man, get ready. Hopefully, Spezza will score with only a few minutes left in regulation time, with Saprykin putting in the empty net goal with 13 seconds left. We shall see.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

http://www.cbc.ca/sports/hockey/stanleycup2007/3stars/
1Emery 
2Emery 
3Emery


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Amen, O-man. Shutout in the making for E-man.......so long as Spezza does his thing in a few minutes. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Pahlsson????????? We might have to burn him along with O-man.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Now, Comrie will have to tie it up, Spezza with the go ahead goal and Saprykin with the empty net goal.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

My prediction?

Sadly, Anaheim in four.

Ottawa is simply outclassed and outplayed.

Add no desire and it rounds out the performance to date.

Oh well, c'est la vie.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Ottawa in seven. Have faith, my friend.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Ottawa didn't show up tonight


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Nuts!!!!!!!! O-man, see you just before the Sens game in Ottawa. Ottawa in 7 because of you. "Never have so many owed so much so so few." Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

do or die next game:yikes:


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Ottawa looked tired in the last half of the game.
Still very enjoyable.
Hope it goes 7.


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm beginning to think Ducks in six...maybe home ice will give the Senators a lift.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Death before Dishonor". I hope the sacrifice of Ottawaman will please the gods of Hockey. We shall see.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

the ice in the Ducks' arena is bad
could be one more reason for Ottawa's slow play
other one is Ducks' size and hitting

i sense Ottawa players are looking out for the hit

if Ottawa doesn't win games 3 and 4 it's all over


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> if Ottawa doesn't win games 3 and 4 it's all over


Yep, if Ottawa doesn't win game 3, it's all over!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Ye of little faith. The Sens in 7 and we celebrate as a nation.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Tonight's the night. Excelsior, Sens.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

"Never give up, never surrender!"
-Galaxy Quest


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Una salus victis nullam sperare salutem"


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Vincere est totum"


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Una salus victis nullam sperare salutem - The one safety for the vanquished is to abandon hope of safety knowing there is no hope can give one the courage to fight and win
Vincere est totum - To win is everything


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Death before Dishonor". Go Sens!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

Lock and load.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Don't forget to duck.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Don't shoot until you see the whites of their eyes."


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Tonight's score will be:

Ducks: 3
Senators: 1


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

The Doug said:


> Tonight's score will be:
> 
> Ducks: 3
> Senators: 1


=







?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sinc, you have the correct score, but the wrong teams. Sens 3 -- Ducks 1 , and Sens winning the Cup in 7. Ye of little faith. Excelsior!!!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Uh, that would be Doug's score Dr. G.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I just got shivers watching the OPP officer sing the Canadian national anthem. 

Alright Ottawa... I'll cheer for you tonight.  
(Gauranteed to win now)


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

1 - 1 after the first period and Ottawa is starting to look more like the team I remember. They seem more in control.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

Fun trivia from wiki:
In an uncanny "losing streak," a different city has lost the Stanley Cup final in each of the last 17 consecutive seasons. This streak began in 1989 with Montreal, then Boston, Minnesota, Chicago, Los Angeles, Vancouver, Detroit, Florida, Philadelphia, Washington, Buffalo, Dallas, New Jersey, Carolina, Anaheim, Calgary, and finally Edmonton in 2006. The streak for different franchises has continued only 14 years, since the 1991 losers, the Minnesota North Stars, are the same franchise as the Dallas Stars.

Only ten times during the Twentieth Century did the Stanley Cup Final need seven games to be decided. In the five Finals since the turn of the century, four have gone the full seven games.

The Ottawa Senators' Stanley Cup berth in 2007 marks the third consecutive Finals to feature a Canadian-based franchise fighting for the Cup (Calgary in 2004 and Edmonton in 2006). Previously, no Canadian team had made to the Finals since Vancouver in 1994 (as of 2006-07, no Canadian team has won the Cup since Montreal in 1993). This is the longest streak with at least one Canadian team since a nine year run from 1982 through 1990. The last all-Canadian Stanley Cup Finals was in 1989 between Calgary and Montreal.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

What a terrific game. :clap: 4-3 for the Sens.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

MacDoc said:


> What a terrific game. :clap: 4-3 for the Sens.


Excellent second period. Senators gave tit-for-tat and finally broke ahead.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

MacDoc said:


> What a terrific game. :clap: 4-3 for the Sens.


Hardly surprising, considering it's do or die for the Sens, but can they hold on?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Mea culpa, Sinc.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Previously, no Canadian team had made to the Finals since Vancouver in 1994 (as of 2006-07)". Ah, yes, glorious 1994, in which my beloved Rangers finally won the Stanley Cup. Now, if the SF Giants can ever repeat as World Series winners (they have not won since 1954), I could retire a happy man. We shall see.

Go Sens!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

There are more Canadians playing for the Ducks than for the Sens. I'm cheering for the majority of Canadian players.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Well I was just about to say that the Sens looked tired in the power play and they score :clap:

That was a dangerous hit to the head earlier  Hard to believe there was no penalty.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

http://www.moviesoundclips.net/movies1/gettysburg/win.wav

Go Sens!!!!!!!


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

We don't suck tonight


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Ubi concordia, ibi victoria
(Where is the unity, there is the victory.)


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

MacDoc said:


> Well I was just about to say that the Sens looked tired in the power play and they score :clap:
> 
> That was a dangerous hit to the head earlier  Hard to believe there was no penalty.


In my humble opinion Pronger deserves a 1 game suspension for that deliberate head shot, despite the lack of a penalty call. We'll see what the league thinks.

A good win in any event.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

For the record, it was 5-3 for the Sens.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

See? My prediction of a Ducks win so unnerved the Senators that they played hard, and won! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

One down, three to go ............. and the Cup returns to Canada. Go Sens!!!! Excelsior.


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

I am glad to wake up to such good news....go Sens..


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sens flags are being flown here in St.John's.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Great to see the Sens bring some life back into their game. Dont know if their longer layoff was a factor in the first two and also the long travel, but last night they showed some good energy and hard work. Grinders were doing their job and the defense was excellent on pinching in at the right times. Keep it up. Sens in 7!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

It is amazing the strength of the Canadian TV viewing ratings and the total lack of interest and viewing in the US. The put the finals on at 8PM in the east, regardless of where they are playing, to try and attract eastern-US audiences. It did not work, and even the 5PM California viewers are not tuning in to watch the Sens roll on to victory in 7 games.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

The Anaheim Ducks will have to play Game 4 of the Stanley Cup final without Chris Pronger.

The star defenceman was suspended for one game Sunday by the NHL for hitting Ottawa's Dean McAmmond in the head with his forearm during the third period of the Senators' 5-3 win in Game 3 on Saturday.

Ducks' Pronger suspended for Game 4


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

He is lucky to only get a game. I feel as if this was not the Stanley Cup finals he would have gotten worse in the regular season, especially after just being suspended a matter of weeks ago for another stupid play on his behalf.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

overkill said:


> He is lucky to only get a game. I feel as if this was not the Stanley Cup finals he would have gotten worse in the regular season, especially after just being suspended a matter of weeks ago for another stupid play on his behalf.



pronger showed himself to be a goof and could have seriously injured the sens player with that vicious elbox

sad to see don cherry defend pronger

i also notice that for an alleged staunch canadian, cherry refused to support ottawa claiming he has lots of friends on both side


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Granted, one team may have more Canadians than the other team, but they all get paid in US dollars. Wonder what will happen if the Canadian dollar surpasses par with the US dollar?


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

They will still make more than you and I.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

O-man. the average NHL player salary last year was $1.6 million Canadian. I shall earn that .......... maybe ................ in my entire lifetime of working. Let's see, I started to work when I was 16 ............. have only been unemployed with no income coming in for 5 1/2 months since then ............ have been working in Canada for 30 of those years ............... mandatory retirement at 65 has been struck down here at MUN .............. salary increase of 0% this year .................... carry the two ............. multiply by 4 .............. divide by three .................. add a possible employment until I am 70 .................. subtract 13 ...........................

No, you are correct Ottawaman. What did me in was my 11 years in university earning 4 university degrees and not working full time in those years. 

At least I can say that I shall earn this year as much as Roger Clemens will earn for the Yankees. Of course, what I earn each year RC will earn pitching each inning. C'est la vie.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

Is O-man still on the hook as sacrificial lamb?

I mean, er, we need more than just one win and it would not hurt (anyone else) to be safe.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Shhhhhh!!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

O-man was sacrificed in a sunrise service atop of Signal Hill here in St.John's. The person signing in as Ottawaman is his twin brother, Hullman. O-man was a true patriot. His last words were "My only regret is that I have but one life to give for my team ........... my beloved Sens." Thus, Sens in 7 and they intend to dedicate it to O-man when the Cup is presented.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Anaheim Ducks, National Hockey League, Ottawa Senators, Anaheim Ducks - CBS SportsLine.com

Imagine the excitement if it were two Canadian teams fighting it out for the Stanley Cup???


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

Dr.G. said:


> The person signing in as Ottawaman is his twin brother, Hullman.


I thought it was Gatman. My mistake.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gatineau


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Beej, O-man's twin brother is from Hull, PQ.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Go Sens go!


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

I noticed that NBC really has the crowd volume cranked and it makes you feel more like you are there. The CBC's sounds so quiet.

If the first period of this game can't sell hockey in the US, nothing will...In other news, nothing can sell hockey in the US.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Great goal with time running out.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Oh that was good hockey and a great ending to the period :clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Lucky goal ................ lucky for the Sens, that is. Go Sens!!!!!! Excelsior.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

A couple lucky shots by the Ducks and one excellent shot by Heatley... right into the goal.

End of the second period and it's 2-2.

And another first... Alfredsson is in a fight.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

most important period of Sens hockey ever


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Very true, Hullman. Luckily we saved some of your twin brother's ashes for a third period ritual. Midnight is in 3 minutes, and then we howl to the moon as we cast his ashes into the air.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Not looking too good. Down 3-1 in the series and I feel there is no return. They need a goal!


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

game over  sens are in deep now.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

spezza is almost non-existant as he's realizing what it's like to play against men

emery is a good goalie, but hasn't "stolen" a game for them

i also thought refereeing was poor and anaheim took advantage of the refs "putting away the whistle"

the cup ain't coming north this year


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

Geez, I called it Ducks in 6 but I am ready to revise that down to 5.

From what I have seen from this series the Ducks are the better team and seem to want it more.

Still, great hockey and it is nice to see two teams that should be there this time around as compared to previous years when an underdog made it (even if that included the Flames).


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Na na na, na,
na na na, na,
Hey, hey . . .


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

It's time to pull out all the stops.
Dr G, send in the Doxies, and we'll also get SINC to send his special meatloaf. It's our only chance, it's desperation time!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"It's time to pull out all the stops. Dr G, send in the Doxies." gw, they are on their way. PM your email address and I send you a pic of Cool Hand Jack and what he looks like in La-la Land.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Well, the Sens have the Ducks right where they want them -- all lined up and ready to be picked off and knocked down.


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

Dr.G. said:


> Well, the Sens have the Ducks right where they want them -- all lined up and ready to be picked off and knocked down.


They were just psyching them out for the final three games!! Now the Ducks are overconfident and easy to beat.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I agree, zoziw. The Sens in 7.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Dr.G. said:


> Well, the Sens have the Ducks right where they want them -- all lined up and ready to be picked off and knocked down.


Interesting, if unrealistic, analysis. I am NOT a Ducks fan but last night the Sens looked confused and undirected. Aside from Alfredsson's first period goal, which was pretty, they look like a team that is ready to lose. There will be hell to pay in Ottawa when they do lose the series which, frankly, looks like being over come one more game. Seems as if the Sens have aquired the old Roughrider disease of having a great season and choking when it counts. Too bad.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

gwillikers said:


> It's time to pull out all the stops.
> Dr G, send in the Doxies, and we'll also get SINC to send his special meatloaf. It's our only chance, it's desperation time!


It's on the way gw!


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Sens in 7 is the only option available, so lets select that and roll!


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

Dr.G. said:


> I agree, zoziw. The Sens in 7.


I can't believe how nicely I have set myself up in this thread. If the Sens win in 7 I can point to this post by Dr. G to say "See, I told you so".

If the Ducks win tomorrow, I can point to a post I made yesterday saying Ducks in five.

If the Ducks win in game six, I can point to a post I made last week saying that they would take it in six.

I'll have to remember to do this in other threads as well.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Have faith, zoziw. I have been a NY Rangers fan all my life, and my prayers were finally answered back in 1994. The gods of Hockey do hear our prayers every so often. Keep the Faith, mon ami.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

rgray said:


> Seems as if the Sens have aquired the old Roughrider disease of having a great season and choking when it counts. Too bad.


Shhhh... we're trying to ignore they're past. Yeah, the Sens still haven't shaken their past trend of choking in the playoffs. 



zoziw said:


> From what I have seen from this series the Ducks are the better team and seem to want it more.


Yes, they seem to look like the better team - stronger, more organized, more in control - and they seem to want it more than the Sens.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)




----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Have faith in the Sens. Trust me on this reality.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

TheDoug, don't let Ehmax see that picture, he's a big Maple Leafs fan.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

The Sens will lead Ontario ............. and the rest of Canada, back to Stanley Cup Land. Excelsior.


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

They did it again, they swapped singers and put a better one on the US anthem (they also copied us by having the crowd sing a portion).

XX)


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

You are all invited to a beach party. We are having roasted Anaheim Duck and seaweed.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

See you on the other side
Go Sens!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Have faith, O-man. This sets the stage for a come from behind victory going back to Ottawa. That would be a good omen.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Ugh 2 zip - no roast duck methinks


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

Hello...Senators...Game 5 of the Stanley Cup Final...time to wake up.

The Sens look terrible and the Ducks look effortless...tonight is it until October.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Just wait. Spezza will come out of tonight with a hat trick, having rediscovered his scoring touch. Have faith.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Down 2 - 0 after one period?

Na na na, na,
na na na, na,
Hey, hey . . .


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

SINC said:


> Na na na, na,
> na na na, na,
> Hey, hey . . .


...Golf time!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

They can play golf in July. Time to get the momentum back ........... as well as the Stanley Cup. Sens in 7. Have faith, mes amis.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

that's one


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Alfredsson got the first goal, but Spezza will get the winning goal. Have faith.


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

Uh oh, a Steve Smith moment.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Let's go Sens ............... let's go Sens .............. lets go Sens .............

Let's hear it from coast to coast to coast. I have the east coast covered. Anyone else want to join in????


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

You're a good man Dr. G.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Charlie Brown is a "good man". I want to see the Stanley Cup return to Canada where it belongs ............... especially since the Rangers did not make it to the finals.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

There's one


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Egads... can I trade my team... what a stupid move by Philips and Emery. You can't make stupid moves like that around the goal in the Stanley Cup Finals!


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

If Alfredsson gets a hat trick tonight, the Anaheim fans are gonna go nuts given how much they have booed him so far.


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

Ouch...another one for the Ducks.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Alfredsson with a hat trick? I predicted Spezza. Well, either one would be fine, so long as Spezza gets the winning goal.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

well the Sens have scored 4 goals..unfortunately 2 of them in their own goal


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

MacDoc said:


> well the Sens have scored 4 goals..unfortunately 2 of them in their own goal


LOL... so true :-(


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

It's all over now...baby blue


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

MacDoc said:


> It's all over now...baby blue


Agreed


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

MacDoc said:


> It's all over now...baby blue


Yep, 5-2 for the Ducks. All Ottawa can hope for is to reduce the lead by 1. I can't see Ottawa getting 3 goals.

Stanley is going to be presented to the Ducks tonight. Ho well, a Canadian team loses it to... a team made of Canadians...


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

As I posted in another thread, 19 Canadians on the Ducks and only 12 on the Sens.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

well it was a good season


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Quack, quack, quack, quack, quack, quack. Is that 6?


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Well, at least you guys didn't have to go through the pain of fighting to game 7 only to lose the Cup like the Oilers and Flames.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Yep, the Sens did not deserve to even be in the finals. They fell apart completely.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Congratulations to the Ducks and their fans.

Thanks Sens for a great season.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

SINC said:


> Yep, the Sens did not deserve to even be in the finals. They fell apart completely.


Oh come on I didn't mean it that way. 

Good season Sens.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

dona83 said:


> Oh come on I didn't mean it that way.


Sadly, I did.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sens in 7. Just wait and see. Have faith.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Dr.G. said:


> Sens in 7. Just wait and see. Have faith.


Come onnnn Dr. G gimme that new drug you east coasters keep to yourself to imagine all those happy thoughts, pleeeeeease.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

dona83, I only have a bit left ............. used most of it when the Rangers beat the Canucks back in 1994.

Let's go Sens ................ let's go Sens ...............


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Well, that's it for hockey for another year. 

No, wait, make that for months. 

No, wait make that for a few weeks. 

After all, it IS all about money anymore, isn't it?

Real NHL hockey died with expansion.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Congrats to Anaheim. Sens will take a lot out of this experience and hopefully be able to close it out next year.

Don, doesnt training camp start next week?


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Both teams are great... but there's no question that Anaheim deserved it ten fold. Great job.


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

I was right about Anaheim winning, they were clearly the better team (nothing against Ottawa, they had a great run) but I was wrong about the Conn Smythe winner...I thought for sure it would be Giguere.

Can't wait until the fall...Go Flames Go!


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

SINC said:


> Real NHL hockey died with expansion.


Without expansion, we wouldn't have the Oilers. :|


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sens in 7. Let's go Sens ................... let's go Sens ...................


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

> NEW YORK - The Stanley Cup finals have brought record low ratings to NBC for a prime-time program, sports or otherwise.


Yahoo! News

Bettman has been trying to sell hockey in the US for what...14 years...and these are still the headlines we see about American viewership.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sens in 7. Let's go Sens ................... let's go Sens ...................


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Move Nashville to St.John's, and Anaheim to Winnipeg.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Dr.G. said:


> Sens in 7. Let's go Sens ................... let's go Sens ...................


7 decades...


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Dr.G. said:


> Move Nashville to St.John's, and Anaheim to Winnipeg.


I don't think Winnipeg could support it. Not enough big corporate sponsorship there. Give a team to Kitchener or Hamilton... I think that area could support it.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

New Flyer, Stantec (ok they're based in Edmonton but still)...

Because Western Canada can't possibly compete with Eastern Canada can we?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Kosh, the Leafs will be moving to Hamilton.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"NEW YORK -- The Stanley Cup finals had record-low network television ratings. 

The three games aired on NBC averaged a 1.6 rating and a 3 share, the network said Thursday. That's down 20 percent from the 2.0/4 drawn for the same three games last year."

Wait till the CBC ratings come out for games 6 and 7. Go Sens!!!!!!!


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

As much as I'd love a team to move back here its simply not going to happen. The jets left for a reason and things haven't changed that much ...at least not enough to support an NHL team regardless of what Bettman says. Sure there's a salary cap but the pay roll is still well above what we could support so we'd likely be a lower tier team near the bottom of the cap range. We have the new arena but its 15K seating max and with the prices tickets would go for I highly doubt every game would be a sell out so while corporate seats would help IMO it just isn't likely going to happen any time soon...esp with Hamilton not having a team in an 8 million people area.


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

I think the Winnipeg problems go beyond just the financial end of things.

With an increasing number of free agents on the market, many are taking a look at more than just salary, some are even taking pay cuts to stay with teams they have played with for years.

Edmonton is the bellwether here, if they can't attract big talent in the free agent market because people would prefer to play somewhere else for less, their only option would be to build a team from the farm system and through trades.

Some of the stuff I am hearing is that the player's wives don't want to live in Edmonton and that is having an impact on their ability to attract veteran talent.

Let me clarify that this goes beyond the speculation as to the real reason why Pronger left Edmonton, but if you are a veteran playing in pretty much any other city, and you get a big offer to play in Edmonton or a smaller offer to play in...I don't know, Tampa Bay, from what I hear, most of their wives would rather do with less.

I don't mean to besmirch the good people of Winnipeg, but your city usually isn't considered "the place to be" and if the factor I mentioned above is true, that city might have difficulty getting and keeping veteran talent.

If what I say is true, Edmonton not making a better deal to keep Ryan Smyth (who had lived and played in Edmonton his whole career) could turn out to be an even bigger mistake than it initially seemed because replacing him with another veteran with that kind of talent could be very difficult.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

zoziw said:


> Some of the stuff I am hearing is that the player's wives don't want to live in Edmonton and that is having an impact on their ability to attract veteran talent.
> 
> Let me clarify that this goes beyond the speculation as to the real reason why Pronger left Edmonton, but if you are a veteran playing in pretty much any other city, and you get a big offer to play in Edmonton or a smaller offer to play in...I don't know, Tampa Bay, from what I hear, most of their wives would rather do with less.


Pffft Pronger should've left his wife. Understandably he didn't which is why I throw politically incorrect jokes at him. The only pants he wears are the hockey kinds.

Apparently Comrie slept with Salo's wife which is why that whole rift came to play, Salo played like garbage afterwards and Comrie just wanted out.

I still love my Oilers, can't wait for next season. Hopefully we can get some talent. I think we just have to get every talented person who are originally from small towns and either unmarried or with wives who are absolutely bedazzled about what a big city Edmonton is. Woo. Yea. Would you rather smell that same boring chlorine smell in most cities, yucky cow poop smell in Calgary, or would you rather come to Edmonton to smell the richness of unrefined oil mixed with a sweet dash of wheat fields?



zoziw said:


> If what I say is true, Edmonton not making a better deal to keep Ryan Smyth (who had lived and played in Edmonton his whole career) could turn out to be an even bigger mistake than it initially seemed because replacing him with another veteran with that kind of talent could be very difficult.


He'll be back, he'll be back! Smyth will realize how much he misses Edmonton, Oilers management will realize how much he's really worth, and he'll be back! Dr. G this stuff's awesome.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Dr. G this stuff's awesome." Dona83, it was the only thing that makes being a Rangers fan in hockey, a Giants fan in baseball, and a Knicks fan in basketball bearable. We call it a "mellow optimism".


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Let's go Sens!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

> yucky cow poop smell in Calgary


Don't knock the cow poop smell, when that blows in it means we are either having a chinook or that spring is here. You quickly learn to appreciated it.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

My son was working in Calgary from mid-January. He emailed me about the Chinooks ............ an amazing experience.


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

thats why we call Calgary "Cowtown" the chinook used to be called "cowpoo" by the indians as the warm mushy smell of poo used to come across the mountains and across the plains..into the city without the rains....


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

> He emailed me about the Chinooks ............ an amazing experience.


What was amazing the chinook or the poop?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

The Chinook was the amazing experience. With 14 doxies here in our house, poop is nothing new.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

The Yin and the Yang of having faith in the Sens.


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

Cute puppies!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

sorta works on a buncha levels


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Zoziw, they are born killers. They have been used to keep Rotweillers and Pit Bulls in line.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Go Sens!!!!!!! On to victory!!!!!!!


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

Dr.G. said:


> Zoziw, they are born killers. They have been used to keep Rotweillers and Pit Bulls in line.


Yikes!!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Here is a pup from the first litter learning to fight an alligator. And the second one is holding a pup in front of an adult wolverine. She looks scared, but the wolverine is cowering in its cage.

Note: I decided not to post the second pic in that some might have felt I was being cruel to an adult wolverine taunting it with a doxie puppy in front of its cage, scaring the wolverine needlessly.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Zoziw, here is a pic of "The Fearsome Foursome" guarding the top of our stairs. Nothing gets by them unless we give the command to "stay".


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Game 7 tonight. It is all in the hands of Emery. We shall see. Go Sens!!!!


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Dr.G. said:


> Game 7 tonight. It is all in the hands of Emery. We shall see. Go Sens!!!!


 Now we're getting worried about you? Do you know who you are? Do you kow where you are? 

The Stanley Cup Finals ended over a week ago. The Sens lost. Remember?

Cute dog pics.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Now we're getting worried about you? Do you know who you are? Do you kow where you are? 

The Stanley Cup Finals ended over a week ago. The Sens lost. Remember?

Cute dog pics."

Say it ain't so, Kosh. Say it ain't so.

Cute pups??? These are trained killers.

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Let's go Sens!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"The Ottawa Senators have fired general manager John Muckler in a surprising move that could be announced on Sunday, according to a report in the Toronto Sun." And, after winning the Stanley Cup and all. Amazing.


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

I posted this in the Iron Mike thread earlier today.

You have that version...Muckler is out and then you have this version:



> Melnyk's statement, to TSN's Bob McKenzie on Friday, was as follows:
> "We are continuing to have ongoing discussions with management on the future direction and therefore the roles of everyone at the senior level. We had a great year and I am very proud of what my team has achieved. Saying that, I am always evaluating what we can do, both short term and long term, to continue the momentum and lead us to a Stanley Cup victory next year and for years to come."


http://www.tsn.ca/ctvnews/sportsstory.asp?story_id=211095

And then you have this version:



> The Ottawa Senators have fired general manager John Muckler in a surprising move that could be announced on Sunday, according to a report in the Toronto Sun.
> 
> When pressed about whether Senators owner Eugene Melnyk would clarify the situation, Muckler responded: "I don't know. You'll have to speak to the owner about that."
> 
> ...


CBC

Sounds to me like he is out...buy why? I know they lost the cup but they made it to the finals.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Let's go Sens!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Let's go Sens!!!!!!!!!


----------



## matti (Oct 12, 2006)

It's nice to see someone else besides my kids still clinging to the Sens cup run. My kids were running around the yard last night chanting "Go Sens Go" while waving their Canada Day flags.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Good for them, matti. Tell your sons to "Keep the Faith". Sens in 7. When is the next game on TV? Can't find it anywhere on CBC.


----------



## matti (Oct 12, 2006)

Here's them just before we left for Game 1 of the finals at Scotiabank Place. They had a blast but my youngest daughter was heartbroken when they didn't come out on the ice and just showed it on the screens.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Truly cute, matti.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Well, the Sens gave it their all. Losing out in game #7 in the last 3 seconds was a heart breaker. Maybe next year.

Let's go Rangers!!!!!!!!!!


----------

